# 2 Extra Routers What To Do With??



## Stevie B (Sep 11, 2004)

I recently accuired 2 used (but in very good shape routers) from a family member, I already have 2 routers attached to tables and 1 routerr chucked up with sa round over bit. Does anybody have any ideas what I can use the extra 2 routers for?? Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Sep 13, 2004)

You could send one to Julie as a wedding present...


----------



## Spacemanspiff (Sep 11, 2004)

Not a stealth neener is it?


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

If you use the router workshop stuff you could set one up dedicated with the small base plate for mortises.


----------



## Dewy (Sep 15, 2004)

There is something I want to do with my router and a second one would make it more possible.
That is to make a mounting plate to use it as an overhead router with an X-Y axis table underneath.
As reible said in another topic.
He has seen a mount that fits on a drill press so you can use the quill for the Z axis.
With practice (I was a tool room miller) it can be used to mill some interesting shapes for freehand carving etc.
Being able to move the table precise amounts when making jigs is a great bonus.
I used my mill during lunch breaks to make a jig over 15 years ago that is as accurate today as it was then and has been used endless times over the years.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

I've got more than 4 routers (more like 10), most are plunge routers and you'll always find a use. I have a Leigh dovetail jig, and I have 2 set up for that. I have a 3d duplicator, I leave one on that. When using multiple bits for a profile, I use different routers, leaving them set up. If something goes wrong, I can duplicate it without worry of miss adjusting something.

I do have a business so that makes a difference, but you'll find a use for them.


----------



## Stevie B (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the info!! What kind of business do you have? I am a furniture maker at a local furniture shop.  





hcbph said:


> I've got more than 4 routers (more like 10), most are plunge routers and you'll always find a use. I have a Leigh dovetail jig, and I have 2 set up for that. I have a 3d duplicator, I leave one on that. When using multiple bits for a profile, I use different routers, leaving them set up. If something goes wrong, I can duplicate it without worry of miss adjusting something.
> 
> I do have a business so that makes a difference, but you'll find a use for them.


----------



## jmowreader (Dec 5, 2004)

If I had two extra routers, I'd put a 3/4" upcut spiral bit in one and a 3/8" roundover bit in the other. Those are my two most-used bits, and having them permanently mounted in routers would speed up my operation considerably.

Substitute your two favorite bits for mine.


----------



## hcbph (Oct 10, 2004)

Most of the work I do is furniture restoration/repair. I do create some pieces and do some archetectural (spelling?) work for a couple of businesses. I also do a fair amount of work for some refinishing shops. Nice thing is I can leave something set up till the project is complete. Much quicker to rerun a piece without resetting up equipment and it's more accurate. Plus I may be working on multiple projects at the same time, so it's just easier.



Steve B said:


> Thanks for the info!! What kind of business do you have? I am a furniture maker at a local furniture shop.


----------



## Steveanson (Nov 10, 2004)

Gosh, I'd love to have a router for every bit, like the guys on TV woodworking shows. Seriously though, if I had that problem, I'd dedicate a couple to my most used bits. I currently have what I feel are the 'magic three'. One good plunge, one small laminate trimmer, and a strong variable table router... Matt


----------



## clyoung333 (Feb 13, 2010)

If you are still having a problem with what to do with them I could give you my address and you could send them my way;}


----------



## Noob (Apr 18, 2009)

clyoung333 said:


> If you are still having a problem with what to do with them I could give you my address and you could send them my way;}


This thread was started in 2004, and Steve B has not logged in since then, so I don't think you should wait be at home waiting for the delivery of his routers.


----------



## Cochese (Jan 12, 2010)

Noob said:


> This thread was started in 2004, and Steve B has not logged in since then, so I don't think you should wait be at home waiting for the delivery of his routers.


:lol:

Although to be fair, I almost made the same crack!


----------



## Stefang (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi Steve,

You might try mixing drinks or making smoothies with them.


----------



## sourdough (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry....I don't understand the question. What does "extra routers" mean. Nobody has "extra" routers. We all have just enough routers. For now. When we don't have "just enough routers" we explain that to You Know Who and justify just one more.
Extra routers indeed!!


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a funny thread. I got a router table from a guy who's shop I purchased to get me started in this hobby (I have MS and am now 50. I have started taking courses at CT Valley School, under Bob Van **** about a year ago and am HOOKED. As long as I am able to get around a shop, I'll be making everything I can.). The table is too tall for me and it came with a Bosch 1615EVS plunge router in it along with a Jointech indexed fence. I don't need the table as it's too tall for me, but the top is huge (for the Jointech) and the storage is great. Nice router, but I already have what I need for now and I want a PC motor as I am probably going to get a nice lift once I figure out which one is best for me. I will then make a table and that will be fun. I was going to keep the plunge router, but I need other things more than the router right now, so I'm going to sell the whole package.

I'm sure I'll eventually have other routers, but I will need a trim router soon as we seem to use that a lot in class also. It seems to me that if you have different types and sizes of routers, that you can do nearly anything in the shop. I've seen a buddy use his as an edge jointer for glue ups too.


----------



## sofasurfer (May 30, 2009)

I have 2 and I will probably never use the old one. If you send them to me I will sell them on Craigslist or routerforums.com to raise money for a set of fortner bits.
Pick me! Pick me!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ctsooner (Jan 16, 2010)

Lol....


----------

